# 3 Ways To Tie In A Peep Sight + Video



## hunterdan49 (Apr 18, 2012)

Tag for later


----------



## treedoctor (Feb 26, 2010)

Tagged 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jk2010 (Mar 26, 2019)

Tagged

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MJM (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! Will be a great reference for me when I start working on my bow.


----------



## Akibler (Aug 4, 2018)

Perfect


----------



## Akibler (Aug 4, 2018)

This really helps


----------



## bowhuntonly01 (May 25, 2015)

If you are at the point of choosing a peep, this peep does not require you to tie it in. I have been shooting this for 3 months and so far its held tight. Super easy to install. 
https://youtu.be/QJhE_zW_f_4


----------



## Matias3 (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Kimber89 (Jun 14, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Papp (Jun 26, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## azhntr (Apr 26, 2009)

Great video


----------



## JDuvall7721 (Jun 3, 2018)

Save


----------



## rodco03 (Feb 5, 2019)

thanks for sharing it really helps


----------



## cohomt (Jul 30, 2019)

Super helpful thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zeeky (Oct 14, 2019)

tagged!


----------



## xforce pse (Mar 9, 2011)

Tag


----------



## opper (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for info.


----------



## BC33 (Sep 9, 2019)

Really good info and a cool product. Thanks


----------



## theBANGER (Aug 29, 2017)

Thanks


----------



## M1dwally (May 14, 2015)

Tagged


----------



## Bigbucks1514 (Oct 5, 2018)

Good to know!! Thanks


----------



## 06rexwagon (Jan 5, 2016)

Great information. Thank you.


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

tag


----------



## wysongdog (Sep 14, 2019)

tagged


----------



## Capu (Aug 8, 2019)

tag


----------



## derslayer22 (Jul 17, 2012)

very helpful!


----------



## JonD1979 (Jan 7, 2020)

Tagged


----------



## Simon.payne10 (Jan 10, 2020)

I always go with the third way


----------



## Superl (Jan 3, 2020)

Thanks!


----------



## Rooter76 (Feb 4, 2016)

Very useful


----------



## jonlsu (Jan 30, 2020)

tag


----------



## K2snow2010 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thank you extremely helpful!


----------



## BowsnBrass (Feb 27, 2020)

Great video with good info. Than you


----------



## kinz584 (Apr 3, 2020)

Thanks for posting


----------



## dkrenz (Mar 12, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## lrthomas (Apr 21, 2020)

Thanks for the video!


----------



## arcticanoj123xx (Apr 25, 2020)

Can't wait to try this out soon


----------



## doulos (Apr 2, 2006)

Good video. Glad he related how difficult the third method is to take off. Because he aint lying!!


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

I do the 3rd version but not half hitch, I back serve









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nnelson727 (May 6, 2013)

I've used method one for all my bows and it has worked great but I think I'm going to give method three a try when my new strings come in.


----------



## swreeder70 (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice to see some other methods in the vid


----------



## savageaxis62 (Jan 3, 2017)

Great advice thank you


----------



## NV.Recon (Apr 17, 2018)

New to archery, thanks for sharing!


----------



## smoothbuns (May 19, 2020)

tagged! Thanks!!


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

Nnelson727 said:


> I've used method one for all my bows and it has worked great but I think I'm going to give method three a try when my new strings come in.


i have always used method 3, it is super simple, and works fantastic. it is not to bad to remove with some nail clippers.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Used to use # 1 & 3, but peep can move so they suck! started using # 2 about 15 years ago & that never movers but it is a BIT-- to remove.


----------



## Tyeson (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks will use this soon.


----------



## Kukui (Jun 7, 2020)

Thanks, informative


----------

